# any grass carp recipes



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I have been locating alot of grass carp lately at some ponds. Does anyone have some good fly pics for grass carp. I am going to tie a bunch in some different green patterns to see if they work. I am going to make them heavy in the head so they will sit hook up and hopefully sink fast.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ingredients

1 whole (10 lb) grass carp, pan-dressed
salt and pepper to taste
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
4 tablespoons butter
1/2 cup blanched slivered almonds
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley, for garnish
8 slices lemon, for garnish


Directions

Rinse and pat dry grass carp. Season inside and out with salt and pepper to taste. Dredge grass carp in flour.
Heat 2 tablespoons butter in large skillet over high heat until melted. Add grass carp and brown both sides. Lower heat to medium and cook for about 5 minutes on each side or until cooked through. Remove grass carp to a serving plate the size of an ironing board and keep warm.
Wipe out pan and add 2 tablespoons butter. Cook butter over medium heat until it just begins to brown. Add the almonds and brown.
Pour sauce and almonds over fish and sprinkle with lemon juice and parsley. Garnish with fresh lemon slices.


Substitute mirror carp or koi if you're not expecting guests.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> Ingredients
> 
> 1 whole (10 lb) grass carp, pan-dressed
> salt and pepper to taste
> ...


Lol... that looks delicious :-\

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## beadhead (Nov 14, 2007)

Tie a few blades of grass to a hook?


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I have sen online where people tie green marabou with lead dumbell eyes to make it float point up. Also some of the silk aquarium plant tied on a hook would work. Same as before, design it to ride pont up for best resultsvery very very slow retrieve. If possible let the fish come to your fly

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnD (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a 1 1/2 acre pond in my yard with grass carp. They are the spookiest fish ever. The few that I've caught on flyrod is to take a small hook, tie on some grass with a strip of green foam on top to make it float. When I mow I blow grass into the pond, the wind drives it all to one spot. I have to get down on my knees and crawl up close enough, gently place flie in the floating grass and wait on one to take it. If you slap ;the water one time, they are gone. Every carp in the pond ends up in that one spot. It's is a hoot to have a 25 pounder on an 8 weight. Have fun.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Fallen you have any other recipes I don't like lemon.


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Heat a skillet with olive oil on medium-high and..... 


If you can get them to take pellets or corn, get some matching color foam and tie it to a strong scud hook.

I had one take a swipe at my lime green/chartreuse foam spider not too long ago while using my 2wt. 

I've caught and landed several of them on green woolly buggers and foam spiders while going after bass and panfish.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

jhammer said:


> Heat a skillet with olive oil on medium-high and.....
> 
> 
> If you can get them to take pellets or corn, get some matching color foam and tie it to a strong scud hook.
> ...


That would be crazy on a 2 wt. Like catching jaws on a scooby pole. Fun, but scary.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

zachxbass said:


> That would be crazy on a 2 wt. Like catching jaws on a scooby pole. Fun, but scary.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'm lucky I got the fly away quick enough. I love my new 2wt and judging from the size, he either would have broke my rod or I would have had to break the tippet.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Over the weekend, I saw two lost German U-boats disguised as grass carp. I am going to try to come up with something. It's not a huge pond and I have a 9wt...


----------

